# adding photo to campsite map



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i am trying to add some photos to the camp site map 
i click browes and my photos come up but i don't no how to transfer them to the camp site map page


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

double click on the photo you want to use and then click on 'save and go to GPS stage' on the page that you clicked 'browse' on


----------

